# Condensation -Creme Caramel



## jamie c (May 5, 2016)

I recently baked off creme caramels for a banquet function. I made sure the rack was completely cooled off in room temperature for 3-4 hours before pushing it into the fridge. I placed a bag over the rack and roll and left for home. The next morning there was condensation on each and every baking sheet. My question is, how can I prevent this condensation from happening? It was not under a fan, it did not go in hot, it was not next to anything hot. Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cooled to room temp or kitchen temp?

Creme caramels will usually get a small amount of condensation on them.

   This is usually be absorbed when the C.C, stays in the cooler long enough to soften the caramel. The caramel is then slightly absorbed into the C.C.

  When you bake the C.C. with indirect heat you're basically setting the custard. Picture this as inflating a ball, things are expanding. When cooled the opposite happens.

Most coolers increase moisture in the air.

Hints: Maybe lowering baking temp.

          Maybe get out of the habit of using rack bags for anything that isn't cold. The china ramekins usually cool slower. If you push the rack                      completely covered with rack bag  into a cold humid cooler you're basically creating a tropical/like whether condition inside the bag. :>)

          Maybe retard longer

          Maybe place wrap on top of each tray.

HTH's


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've only made creme brulee that I allow to cool at least 3-4 hours on a rack placed onto the kitchen counter. Then the ramekins are placed into the fridge uncovered for a few hours prior to wrapping with plastique wrap and are held in the fridge until an hour or so prior to the addition of sugar, torching and serving. And I've never seen any condensation on the surface of the creme nor on the plastique wrap itself. ....just my experience.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well i usually get a little condensation on Creme Caramel because my recipe is different than that of Creme Brulee. In my Brulees I only use egg yolks and heavy cream. In the Creme Caramels I use a percentage of milk and whole eggs with a few yolks for richness. So there is less fat and the milk seem to let go of a little moisture.

Just saying

j


----------

